# Giro d'Italia 2013



## LostViking

View attachment 279616​
Cannot believe it's only ten days until the start of my favorite Grand Tour, the Giro d'Italia! So I guess it's about time we started taking a serious look at this first Grand Tour of the year. 

So who's in it to win it? "The Fight for the Pink" will be headlined by Wiggo, Nibali and Hejsedal ofcourse but who else has a realistic chance? Especially considering that there are three time trials during the course of this tour?

Lets look at those Campionissimo who won it before besides Hejsedal:
Cunigo (2003), Basso (2006 and 2010), Di Luca (2007) and Scarponi (2011).
Cunigo has had some bright spots this season, but I suspect his best days are past. Basso has declined since his Giro win in 2010 and I would only feel comfortable giving him dark-horse status, Di Luca - "The Killer" is not what he once was, and Scarponi - of the four past winners listed here I'd give him the highest possibility of making the final podium here.

What about other big names like Gesink, Sanchez, Evans and Pozzato? Evans has yet to impress this year and the other three may be in good form individually, but will thier teams be able to support them when the going gets tough? Of the four I give Gesink and Pozzato the best chance of doing well, but I suspect a spot on the final podium isn't in the cards.

Which brings us full-circle to the favorites: Wiggins, Nibali and Hejsedal;
Garmin-Sharp carried Hejsedal to victory last year, but it seems to me that thier dominance in time-trialing is wanning - this could turn into either the key to victory or the root of defeat for Hejsedal during this go I suspect. It should also be noted that no-one has won back-to-back Giros since Miguel Indurian won in 1992 and 1993. Ryder is good, but he's no Big Mig.
Wiggins won the Tour de France last year, dominates time-trials, and has a powerful team to shepard him through the mountains (Henao, Uran, Pate and Siutsou) - but has been the least impressive of Sky's top riders thus far this year with Froome and Porte as the stand-outs. 
Nibali - "The Shark" - has had a very good Spring (did he peak too soon?), but his performance at last year's Tour de France was good, but lacked that final push for greatness - ofcourse he was up against what seemed to be an unstoppable march of "Sky-borgs"!. The parcors is much steeper here than that of last year's Tour de France - so perhaps Sky will not be able to control things as easily here as they did in France?

I do not think Hejsedal has enough firepower at his disposal to win again, but may make the third step on the podium this time. I suspect Wggins will win this and Nibali will again come up just short. Wiggins' skill at the race against the clock will put him over the top here, certainly not his climbing skills.

What does Wiggo think? 
"Nibali will be the main guy to watch, while I don't quite know what to expect from Cadel Evans or Ivan Basso. They are always dangerous riders. Michele Scarponi was strong recently in Catalonia, while Ryder Hesjedal is going to be another rider to watch._ I think the Giro will be more difficult to win than the Tour de France_."
Sir Wiggins, I believe you are correct.  


Giro D'Italia 2013: The Race Preview | Cyclingnews.com

*Startlist*:
Startlist Giro d'Italia 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*The Official Website *(English Version):
Giro d'Italia 2012 - News in diretta - Gazzetta dello Sport

*The Official Map*:
View attachment 279617​
*The Stages*: 
Stage 1 - May 4: Naples, 130 km
Stage 2 - May 5: Ischia - Forio (TTT), 17.4 km
Stage 3 - May 6: Sorrento - Marina di Ascea, 222 km
Stage 4 - May 7: Policastro - Serra San Bruno, 246 km
Stage 5 - May 8: Cosenza - Matera, 203 km
Stage 6 - May 9: Mola di Bari - Margherita di Savoia, 169 km
Stage 7 - May 10: San Salvo - Pescara, 177 km
Stage 8 - May 11: Gabicce Mare - Saltara (ITT), 54.8 km
Stage 9 - May 12: Sansepolcro - Firenze, 170 km
Rest day - May 13
Stage 10 - May 14: Cordenons - Montasio, 167 km
Stage 11 - May 15: Cave del Predil - Erto, 182 km
Stage 12 - May 16: Longarone - Treviso, 134 km
Stage 13 - May 17: Busseto - Cherasco, 254 km
Stage 14 - May 18: Cervere - Bardonecchia, 168 km
Stage 15 - May 19: Cesana Torinese - Col du Galibier, 149 km
Rest Day - May 20
Stage 16 - May 21: Valloire - Ivrea, 238 km
Stage 17 - May 22: Caravaggio - Vicenza, 214 km
Stage 18 - May 23: Mori - Polsa (ITT), 20.6 km
Stage 19 - May 24: Ponte di Legno - Val Martello, 139 km
Stage 20 - May 25: Silandro - Tre Cime di Lavaredo, 203 km
Stage 21 - May 26: Riese Pio X - Brescia, 197 km

Information and Press:
2013 Giro d'Italia Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

Giro D'Italia 2013: A Beginners' Guide To The Race | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Team Sky Announce Their Line-up | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Sky : Wiggins bien épaulé

Giro D?Italia 2013: 10 Day Countdown Starts Here | Cyclingnews.com

Proving Grounds: For three riders, what happens at the Giro will shape July

Moreno To Lead Katusha At Giro D'Italia? | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - FDJ - Bouhanni sera au départ

Cavendish Climbing Into Form At Romandie Ahead Of Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia: Betancur And Pozzovivo Lead Ag2r-La Mondiale | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - AG2R compte sur Pozzovivo

Matthews Set To Make Giro D'Italia Debut | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Vacansoleil sans Feillu ni Markus

Meier On Ardennes Launch Pad For Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

UCI WorldTour

Markus With No Hope For Giro D'Italia Debut After Tro Bro Leon Crash | Cyclingnews.com

FEATURES: RACY LANGUAGE: BRADLEY WIGGIN'S ITALIAN HOLIDAY

Nibali Looking For Another Giro Del Trentino Victory | Cyclingnews.com

Nibali satte uheldig Wiggins på plads - Cykling

Sánchez Aiming For Giro Podium And Stage Win | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Euskaltel Eusakadi Lead With Sanchez | Cyclingnews.com

Ji Cheng To Be First Chinese Rider In Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Can Sir Wiggins Arise To The Challenge? | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Bak And De Greef To Lead Lotto Belisol | Cyclingnews.com

The Final Giro D'Italia Route | Cyclingnews.com

Di Luca Signs With Vini Fantini-Selle Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal Abandons Romandie With Focus On Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Phinney Shows His Giro Form In Tuscany | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: The Main Contenders | Cyclingnews.com

Santambrogio On Point For Victory Ahead Of Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Tips Nibali As The Man To Beat At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Basso Named As Cannondale Team Leader For The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Youth And Experience For Orica GreenEdge At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Degenkolb To Lead Argos-Shimano At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Ki?erlovski Leads RadioShack Leopard At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: Astana Send Climbers To Support Nibali | Cyclingnews.com

Retro Gallery: 25 Years Since The 1988 Giro D?Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro Shorts: The Pope, Mantova, Katusha And Pellizotti | Cyclingnews.com

Omega Pharma-QuickStep Builds Giro D'Italia Team Around Cavendish | Cyclingnews.com

Wurf Takes A New Approach Into Second Giro D'Italia Start | Cyclingnews.com

No Free Pass For Bennett In Giro D'Italia Debut | Cyclingnews.com

Aru Ready For Debut Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Petacchi Disappointed After The UCI Block His Move To Omega Pharma-Quick Step | Cyclingnews.com

Evans And Phinney Lead BMC At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Vacansoleil Leaves Rujano Off Giro D'Italia Roster | Cyclingnews.com

Vande Velde returns to Giro to defend Hesjedal?s title


----------



## robdamanii

Sammy sanchez can't TT, so he's out. Pozzovivo may impress this year if he can stay consistent.

It'll be interesting to see Pellizotti back again. Same with Garzelli. 

For that matter, with Santambrogio and DiLuca on Vini, it may be entertaining.


----------



## LostViking

*Wiggo for the Giro-Tour Double?*

"Going for the Giro-Tour double

While Wiggins is focused on winning this year's Giro d'Italia, the Briton has also considered the scenario in which he becomes Sky's captain at the Tour de France, rather than Froome, in an attempt at a historic Giro-Tour double victory

"The best-case scenario at this stage is I win the Giro, I come out of it, stay healthy, we do all the training camps that we do in between the Giro and the Tour," Wiggins told AFP. "Chris's preparations continue as they are, he ends up winning the Dauphine and we both arrive at the Tour ready to go in the best possible (shape). And Dave's (Brailsford) got to make a call, somewhere there, as to who is the leader.

"At this stage, all being well, it may be that we end up joint leaders for that first week until the racing decides." - Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Tips Nibali As The Man To Beat At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Seems like Wiggo isn't ready to step aside for Froomie in the Tour as we have been told - could this Giro be the opening volley in a Wiggins-Froome re-enactment of the Hinault-LeMonde drama?


----------



## robdamanii

LostViking said:


> "Going for the Giro-Tour double
> 
> While Wiggins is focused on winning this year's Giro d'Italia, the Briton has also considered the scenario in which he becomes Sky's captain at the Tour de France, rather than Froome, in an attempt at a historic Giro-Tour double victory
> 
> "The best-case scenario at this stage is I win the Giro, I come out of it, stay healthy, we do all the training camps that we do in between the Giro and the Tour," Wiggins told AFP. "Chris's preparations continue as they are, he ends up winning the Dauphine and we both arrive at the Tour ready to go in the best possible (shape). And Dave's (Brailsford) got to make a call, somewhere there, as to who is the leader.
> 
> "At this stage, all being well, it may be that we end up joint leaders for that first week until the racing decides." - Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Wiggins Tips Nibali As The Man To Beat At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Seems like Wiggo isn't ready to step aside for Froomie in the Tour as we have been told - could this Giro be the opening volley in a Wiggins-Froome re-enactment of the Hinault-LeMonde drama?


I hope so, but I honestly don't think he'll be winning the Giro.


----------



## spookyload

I think with Contador missing Nibali will be my pick. He was always just there with Conti, now he won't have to respond to those huge attacks Bert puts in.


----------



## LostViking

If he loses the Giro - Wiggins might be even more motivated to push Froome aside during the Tour, no?


----------



## AdamM

It's hard to bet against Wiggins with stage 8, a 55k mostly flat time trial. He'll likely gain several minutes over his nearest rivals on that stage, which without a total bonk on a climbing stage will be hard to overcome.


----------



## LostViking

AdamM said:


> It's hard to bet against Wiggins with stage 8, a 55k mostly flat time trial. He'll likely gain several minutes over his nearest rivals on that stage, which without a total bonk on a climbing stage will be hard to overcome.


I'm kind of seeing it the same way - if Wiggo can just keep The Shark in sight in the mountains, then the TTing will decide the outcome - advantage Wiggo.

Now if Nibali can create a lot of breathing room between himself and Wiggo during a mountain stage - which is not inconcievable - then it's advantage Nibali. I don't see this as a high probability scenario.


----------



## albert owen

The Giro is my favourite GT. I am worried that Wiggins and Sky win it and boring us all to death in the process.


----------



## AdamM

> I'm kind of seeing it the same way - if Wiggo can just keep The Shark in sight in the mountains, then the TTing will decide the outcome - advantage Wiggo.
> 
> Now if Nibali can create a lot of breathing room between himself and Wiggo during a mountain stage - which is not inconcievable - then it's advantage Nibali. I don't see this as a high probability scenario.


LV, I agree with your take on it. Add in the team time trail which I think Sky will crush and I think it's likely Wiggins can win similar to TDF by using his team and ride very defensively on all the climbing stages. Reading more about Wiggins wanting to win both the Giro and Tour this year and thinking it's possible if he is able to ride the Giro climbing stages conservatively.


----------



## spade2you

I'd agree that Wiggo or Nibali would seem to be the most likely choices. Perhaps Cadel could do something if he stays healthy and out of trouble.


----------



## aengbretson

Don't count out Hesjedal. His TT isn't as strong as that of sir Bradley (but then again whose is?) but he is no slouch (6th in the individual TT, beating a few TT specialists). He also coped well with the big climbs (took time on the long grinding ones) and didn't lose too much to Rodriguez on the really steep stuff. He looked great at L-B-L and also launched Martin to his win in Catalunya.

I think the climbs may be a little too tough for sky to control like they did in France last year. If you recall, Cannondale tried that tactic in the Giro unsuccessfully (although no one would say Cannondale are as good as Sky). I think the big question is how big will the gaps be on the long TT? Next comes how well can SkyNet control the big climbs? 

Regardless, it should be an entertaining race!


----------



## mriddle

Greetings,

What are the coverage options for this years Giro? I'm in the US and it doesn't look like Universal Sports has any coverage on their TV channel. Do I have to watch a lousy feed on my computer? 

Thanks.


----------



## LostViking

I think BEIN Sport is aireing the Giro on DirecTV.

Giro D'Italia TV Coverage | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggo/Froome aka Hinault/LeMonde Revisited continues:

Froome Rejects Wiggins' Claim To Tour De France Leadership At Team Sky | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## mriddle

Thanks LostViking, I have directv but was not familiar with BEIN.
I'm good to do with my dvr.


----------



## David Loving

I scoured the Be In Sport website and there is no mention of the Giro. Then I went to Directv (on my TV) and found that I have the "Sport Pack" where Be In Sport is on channel 620. All set! Thanks for the heads-up:thumbsup:


----------



## Buzzard

beINHD on Directv channel 620


----------



## LostViking

*Stage One Preview*

Naples, 130km

Stage One is a 130km Criterium-like circuit of the formerly down-and-out port city of Naples (or Napoli), which is undergoing a bit of a renaissance as of late. The course of the stage, which runs along the Gulf of Naples coastline on the Tyrahenian Sea, has a few bumps but is mostly flat and screams "Sprinter's Stage". 

The smart money is on Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) taking the stage win with ease and being the first rider to have the honor of wearing the Maglia Rosa of the 2013 Giro d'Italia.

Looking to upset the odds-makers are, among others, Modolo (Bardiani Velvole-CSF Inox), Viviani (Cannondale), Bouhanni (FDJ), Goss (Orica-GreenEdge), Degenkolb (Argos-Shimano), Bennatti (Saxo-Tinkoff), Marcato (Vacansoleil-DCM), Chicchi (Vini Fantani) as well as Cav's old friend Ferrari (Lampre-Merida). 

Cav's sprint-train has not shown brightly lately, but as we all know - the Manx Missile don't need no train!

Giro D'Italia 2013: Preview, Route Maps & Results | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280052​
*Stage Map*:
View attachment 280053​
*Where's Naples? *
View attachment 280054​
*Information and Press *:

2013 Giro D'Italia Shorts: The Old, The Young, The Italians And The Foreigners | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Tous les coureurs engagés

Androni met Pellizotti en Sella naar Giro | Wieler Revue

Wiggins ser Nibali som sin værste konkurrent i Giro'en - Cykling

Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Unconcerned By Romandie Performance, Gesink Confident For Giro | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Blanco autour de Gesink

Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Mark Cavendish kaptajn i Giroen - Øvrig sport

Katusha met Trofimov voor top-tien in Giro | Wieler Revue

Il Giro di Nibali: "Pronto a combattere" - Video - Gazzetta TV

Cyclisme-Giro - Le parcours du Tour d'Italie, étape par étape

Preview The Giro D'Italia Stages Via Video | Cyclingnews.com

Rujano niet in de Giro | Wieler Revue

Basso Out Of The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Basso forfait

Cyste houdt Basso uit Ronde van Italië | Wieler Revue

Basso tvunget ud af Giroen - Cykling

Giro D'Italia 2013: Alex Dowsett Ready For Grand Tour Debut | Cyclingnews.com

BMC gokt op Evans en Phinney in de Giro | Wieler Revue

Giro Objectives And Mentality Different For Urán | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Hesjedal bien entouré

Garmin-Sharp Announces Giro D'Italia Team To Defend Hesjedal's Crown | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Hesjedal avec Danielson

Hesjedal: Kan vinde Giro'en igen - Cykling

Pinarello To Unveil Bolide Time Trial Bike At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Ciclismo, Giro d'Italia: Napoli abbraccia la corsa rosa. E i big sono in arrivo - La Gazzetta dello Sport

Her er Saxo-Tinkoffs Giro-håb - Cykling

Phinney's Giro Plan: Suffer Less, Win Stage | Cyclingnews.com

Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Tous contre Wiggins et Nibali - L'Equipe.fr

Gallery: Giro D'Italia Pre-race Press Conference | Cyclingnews.com

Breschel bliver Riis' es i Giroen - Cykling

Cavendish Takes On Giro D'Italia Without Petacchi | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Begins His Grand Tour In Naples | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Que vaut Wiggins ?

Evans Riding The Giro With High Hopes | Cyclingnews.com

Cadel Evans før Giroen: Uforberedt og uvidende - Cykling

Giro D'Italia 2013: Durbridge Excited For First Grand Tour | Cyclingnews.com

Italy Expects As Nibali Steps Up To The Plate | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia 2013: La Guerra Gelato | Cyclingnews.com

Giro d'Italia: a world first - The Montasio Twitter stage - Giro d'Italia 2012


----------



## Ramirez-Auron

I would say, in the beginning of the season the train worked perfectly for Cav', but in the last two months they earned some unexpected losses too. So don't forget Viviani, Bouhanni and maybe Degenkolb and Goss.


----------



## weltyed

GOMORRAH!!!!!

goss takes it. maybe deg. Cavendish needs a few days to get his team squared away.

too bad they arent climbing those hills around the coast...


----------



## Bill2

Ivan Basso is out- big cyst under his sit-bone. I can feel his pain- I've had that a couple times and it's like being tortured with hot pokers.


> In ragione di una grossa cisti al soprasella, non trattabile in tempi brevi, Ivan Basso della Cannondale Pro Cycling Team non parteciperà al Giro d’Italia.


----------



## Rashadabd

That sucks for Basso, but he wasn't a real threat anyway in my opinion. I'm going with Nibali as well (he and Chavanel are my favorite GC types right now). He talked about how much effort he has put into improving his TT skills this off-season. It may not be enough if Wiggins is in his top form, but I have this sneaking suspicion that Wiggins isn't. We'll see.... Go Nibali!!!


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> That sucks for Basso, but he wasn't a real threat anyway in my opinion. I'm going with Nibali as well (he and Chavanel are my favorite GC types right now). He talked about how much effort he has put into improving his TT skills this off-season. It may not be enough if Wiggins is in his top form, but I have this sneaking suspicion that Wiggins isn't. We'll see.... Go Nibali!!!


Wiggins has not impressed thus far - I just think it's a big ask for Nibali to compete with Wiggo in a race with three time-trails. All Wiggo has to do is wheelsuck Nibali and have his team bring Nibali back if he flys off the front and then let the TTing decide. I doubt even an improved Shark can beat an under-performing Wiggo in a TT.


----------



## jmess

So what are the options for pay for view in the US? I was expecting to buy it from universal like last year. I don't have cable.


----------



## kbwh

Pizza boy with appropriate legwear.


----------



## LostViking

jmess said:


> So what are the options for pay for view in the US? I was expecting to buy it from universal like last year. I don't have cable.


Contact your Sattilite providor for pay-per-view options - if you have DirecTV - add the Sports Package to your subscription. That will net you both Universal and BEIN Sports.


----------



## Ramirez-Auron

You need to have guts to wear this legwear.


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Two Preview*

Ischia - Forio (TTT), 17.4 km

On an island off the coast of Naples, the Team Time Trial from Ischia to Forio will begin to establish some time gaps between the top contenders. Formerlly, this was a discipline in which Garmin-Sharp would have had a clear edge - not so much anymore. As I suspect Cavendish will be in pink at this point - the world champions at team time trialing - Omega Pharma Quick Step - will be well motivated to win this stage. Sky, Astana, Garmin-Sharp and Lampre-Merida will need to keep the margins close so as not to put thier team leaders on the back-foot early on.

Omega Pharma Quick Step will win thier second stage of the 2013 Giro d'Italia in Forio on Sunday.

*Stage Two Profile*:
View attachment 280152​
*Stage Two Map*:
View attachment 280151​
*Information and Press*:
Sánchez Targeting Giro Stage Win Initially | Cyclingnews.com

Giro Dâ€™Italia 2013: Five Key Stages | Cyclingnews.com

Gallery: Giro D'Italia Teams Introduced In Naples | Cyclingnews.com

Giro d'Italia - Gazzetta dello Sport

Giro d'Italia

Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Scarponi Looks For Consistency At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia Tech: Bradley Wiggins?s Pinarello Bolide | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Ramirez-Auron

In my opinion, the teams in the top 5 will be Orica GreenEdge, Movistar, Sky, Astana and Blanco.


----------



## weltyed

That's pretty short for a TTT. Treat it like an lead in for a sprint and the train of OmegaPharmaQuickStepLottoKitKat should win the TTT. But I can see Sky or Garmin stealing it away. Garmin is still smarting from Cavendish's comments when Garmin showed up in Italy and advertised their prime objective was to win the TTT...


----------



## Robert1

Anyone know of anywhere that will have decent recorded highlights? Not intereseted in live coverage, don't have the time for that. And I really can't stand those lame 2 minute summary videos on steephill. Can't believe NBC sports has no coverage at all this year.


----------



## spookyload

How about CyclingTV. It isn't free, but they usually do on demand replays.


----------



## skinewmexico

Not finding it on Dish Network.

Edit - oops, found it. Channel 392.


----------



## Robert1

Hey this looks pretty good. $30.00 for three months...I can live with that. How is the quality? How much coverage do they have for each stage that is on demand? Is it at least an hour?



spookyload said:


> How about CyclingTV. It isn't free, but they usually do on demand replays.


----------



## Robert1

So cyclingtv says 2 minute recaps for the Giro. Is that all you get? I can get that on steephill.


----------



## cale262

Sportsnet is covering the whole thing if you can get that...

Giro D'Italia Broadcast Schedule - Sportsnet.ca


----------



## LostViking

*Stage One - Results*

Stage One - Naples

Neutralized section has been rolled over and the race is on! :thumbsup:

Seven riders have broken away from the pack. Cameron Wurf (Cannondale), Giavanni Visconti (Movistar) and Martijn Kaiser (Vacansoleil-DCM) were in the move and quickly established a lead of over a minute.

Omega Pharma-Quick Step may be perfectly comfortable with allowing this break to hang out there for most of the stage - as long as the gap isn't too big.

Things almost got ugly as Visconti narrowly avoided a dog on the course!
Meanwhile, the gap to the rest of the peloton went up to two minutes as the first circuit was completed. Visconti has gone to work in order to assure the KOM jersey today.

Crash Report - Laurent Pichon (FDJ) crashed - received a cut to his mouth, but seems okay otherwise and got back on his bike. The race doctor will treat it on the road.

With 95km left in the race - the breakaway has a 1:45 minute lead on the pack.
Argos-Shimano is helping at the front of the chase.

Crash Report - Yaroslav Popovych (RadioShack Leopard Trek) went down - he was treated by the race doctor.

Wurf is challenging Visconti for the KOM points. With 85km to go, the breakaway has maintained a 2:00 minute lead on the pack...but I doubt that will hold in the final 20 km.

Crash Report - There's been a crash at the front of the peloton! Advantage breakawy. Waiting to hear if any big names have been involved in the crash...

With eight circuits left in the race, Wurf has launched from the breakaway - is probably trying to narrow down the selection at the front, or just score the KOM points for himself. The rest of the breakaway has run out of gas and will soon be caught by the pack.

Less than 70 km and Sammy Sanchez (Euskaltel-Euskadi) has a flat - bad luck. But with a quick wheel-change he was soon on the road again. Meanwhile, the peloton has gone to work on reeling in Wurf. Quickstep and Sky are leading the chase. Pozzato (lampre-Merida) hanging off the back with a technical issue - he'll soon be back up with the group.

With 50 km to go, Wurf is still alone on the front and the peloton has only made minor gains on him - he's a 1:15 ahead. They'll porbably let him go for another 25 km or so. Wurf is cutting a lonely figure on the front - but looks relaxed, as if he's just out for a light Saturday morning ride. By the 38 km spot, Wurf's lead was down to 45 seconds. The nervous peloton is slowing down - so as not to catch Wurf too soon. 

Wurf has only half a minute on the peloton at 30 km and it looks like the game is up.
Rigberto Uran (Sky) had a puncture, but was quickly on his way again, and a Quick Step rider misjudged a turn and hit a barrier - looks okay and was soon back on his way as well.

Crash Report - Johan LeBon (FDJ) and Miguel Minguez (Euskaltel-Euskadi) hit a barrier - back on and off though.

Mark Cavendish upset with his team as they didn't help him get some points at the 22.5 Km mark - still some work to do over at Quick Step m'thinks. Wurf has been swallowed by the pack.

7.9 km and the last lap is on...

3km and Cannondale has taken the front...
Orica-GreenEdge and Quick Step hanging close...

1km and Cav has moved up! Matt Goss (Orica-GreenEdge) initiated the hurly-burly.

*It's Cavendish!*

Viviani slams his handlebars in frustration as Cav raises his arms in victory.

Viviani (Cannondale) in 2nd, Bouhanni (FDJ) comes in 3rd. Goss misses out on the podium.

Maglia Rosa goes to Cav and Viviani will wear the white. Visconti (Movistar) will be in the blue KOM jersey tomorrow. Wiggins (Sky) stayed up front and is safe. All the favorites avoided accidents and are in good health for tomorrow's TTT.

Meanwhile - it's Prosecco spray and pink confetti time for Cav.

*Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)	2:58:38 
2) Elia Viviani (Cannondale) 
3) Nacer Bouhanni (FDJ) 
4) Giacomo Nizzolo (RadioShack Leopard Trek) 
5) Matt Goss (Orica-GreenEdge) 
6) Francisco Ventoso (Movistar) 
7) Adam Blythe (BMC) 
8) Leigh Howard (Orica-GreenEdge) 
9) Danilo Hondo (RadioShack Leopard Trek) 
10) Brett Lancaster (Orica-GreenEdge)

Tomorrow's TTT will change this, but probably not result in huge time-gaps between the top GC riders.

Giro D'Italia Tech Gallery: Sprinters And Aero Kit On Stage 1 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## foto

LostViking said:


> Stage One - Naples
> 
> Neutralized section has been rolled over and the race is on! :thumbsup:
> 
> Seven riders have broken away from the pack. Cameron Wurf (Cannondale) and Giavanni Visconti (Movistar) were in the move and quickly established a lead of over a minute.
> 
> Omega Pharma-Quick Step may be perfectly comfortable with allowing this break to hang out there for most of the stage - as long as the gap isn't too big.
> 
> Things almost got ugly as Visconti narrowly avoided a dog on the course!
> Meanwhile, the gap to the rest of the peloton went up to two minutes as the first circuit was completed.


Are you going to watch the whole stage?


----------



## LostViking

Begining and end I think...you?


----------



## jlandry

Currently watching on Steephill.

2013 Giro d'Italia Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV


----------



## foto

LostViking said:


> Begining and end I think...you?


The same probably.


----------



## danl1

Ramirez-Auron said:


> You need to have guts to wear this legwear.


Forget the pantaloons - check the shoes!

View attachment 280195


----------



## LostViking

jlandry said:


> Currently watching on Steephill.
> 
> 2013 Giro d'Italia Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV


I'm now watching on BEIN Sports on DirecTV - nice picture - beautiful day in Napoli!


----------



## LostViking

foto said:


> The same probably.


I think I'll end up watching the rest- only 43km left anyway...


----------



## superg

Cav takes the first stage. Take that, Cav haters !


----------



## LostViking

So Cav comes through as predicted - can Omega Pharma Quick Step keep him in the Pink after the TTT tomorrow?

"I wanted this so bad!" - Mark Cavendish.

Cav said the team continues to have problems in the last ten kms and the team needs to fix things.


----------



## jlandry

LOL @ Cav. "Fukc this... oops, is this live?"


----------



## LostViking

jlandry said:


> LOL @ Cav. "Fukc this... oops, is this live?"


Vintage Cav!


----------



## LostViking

superg said:


> Cav takes the first stage. Take that, Cav haters !


People hate Cav? Say it ain't so!

Well they will have more to hate tomorrow as I suspect OPQS will keep him in pink after the TTT.


----------



## skinewmexico

I hated Wiggo's sideburns, but now I wish he would grow them back. Sure was easier to pick him out of the peloton.

And watching Bein Sports is kind of different. Really professional broadcast, but some of the commercials in English, some in Spanish. A little different.


----------



## foto

excellent, exciting finale. Cavendish is clearly the fastest of the bunch.


----------



## 55x11

*Cavendish - doesn't need leadout*

every other sprinter had leadout, except for Cav. First Cav has to close a gap to 5th. Then he gets boxed in by radioshack boys. Slows down, gets out of the box and goes by himself on the far right. Amazing sprint.
I recall a lot of people arguing back in HTC days that Cav is a second-rated sprinter who can only win because of his leadout. Well, today once again we saw he can win in a variety of ways, single-handedly taking on leadouts from Radioshack, Orca-greenEdge and Cannondale.


----------



## superg

Ramirez-Auron said:


> I would say, in the beginning of the season the train worked perfectly for Cav', but in the last two months they earned some unexpected losses too. So don't forget Viviani, Bouhanni and maybe Degenkolb and Goss.


Respect ! You got the first stage podium right. 
I could use a little help with the lottery numbers...


----------



## albert owen

Cav complained about another mechanical problem suffered by his team - "it has happened too often" he said. Am I right in thinking that Omega Pharma's Specialized are running SRAM?


----------



## foto

albert owen said:


> Cav complained about another mechanical problem suffered by his team - "it has happened too often" he said. Am I right in thinking that Omega Pharma's Specialized are running SRAM?


Shimano Di2 I think.


----------



## designair

For those with Verizon FIOS we have BEIN sports. 
Unfortunately, I read this thread after stage 1 but happy i will be able to the watch the rest of the Giro.


----------



## SFTifoso

foto said:


> Shimano Di2 I think.


Di2 doesn't seem to be up to par. Didn't Wiggo throw his bike (like that's new) because he was pissed about Di2?


----------



## coldash

foto said:


> Shimano Di2 I think.


From Bikeradar



> Cav will now have to get used to mechanical shifting again as he's using *SRAM* Red instead of Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 7970 electronic


Mark Cavendish's 2013 Specialized McLaren Venge - Updated - BikeRadar


----------



## DIABLOS123

Mark Cavendish's Specialized McLaren Venge - YouTube

Cavs bike.


----------



## foto

is the whole team riding those?


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Two - Results*

Stage Two - Ischia TTT

Those new bikes helped! Sky won the TTT and put Wiggo into second place on GC. Nibali and Scarponi can be satisfied with the outing as a whole, but there are surely some long faces on the BMC and Garmin-Sharp team buses this afternoon. Hejsedal and Evans have some time that needs making up. I expected Omega Pharma-Quick Step to try a little harder to keep Cav in pink for at least one more day, but Cav will now have to trade his pink jersey for a red one...he will do his best to keep it I'm sure.

*The Current GC (Top Ten and Favorites)*:

1) Salvatore Puccio (Sky) 3:20:43
2) Bradley Wiggins (Sky)
3) Sergio Henao (Sky)
4) Dario Cataldo (Sky)
5) Rigoberto Uran (Sky)
6) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 0:00:09
7) Giovanni Visconti (Movistar)
8) José Herrada Lopez (Movistar)
9) Alex Dowsett (Movistar)
10) Eros Capecchi (Movistar)
12) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0.00.14
23) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0.00.22
35) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0.00.25
43) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0.00.28
60) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0.00.37

*The Current Jersey Holders*:
Pink: Salvatore Puccio (Sky)
White: Alex Dowsett (Movistar)
Red: Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
Blue: Giovanni Visconti (Movistar)



*Stage Three*: Sorrento - Marina di Ascea, 222 km

Happily, this Giro hits the mountains quickly at the tail end of Stage Three with two summits to overcome and what is likely to be a blazing fast descent into Marina di Ascea. The pundits favor Nibali's chances here if he can get around Sky and take the last summit by his lonesome - then scoot down to the finish in his trademark suicidal speed.

*The Stage Map*:
View attachment 280227​


----------



## coldash

foto said:


> is the whole team riding those?


According to the photos and the team website - yes.


----------



## 55x11

Garzelli? He is still riding the Giro?!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

albert owen said:


> Omega Pharma's Specialized are running SRAM?


Full SRAM with Zipp wheels, post,bar and stem.


----------



## LostViking

55x11 said:


> Garzelli? He is still riding the Giro?!


Yup - probably his last year so this will be his swan song.


----------



## Creakyknees

two things:
- are we just going to use this one thread for the whole Giro? Or go with daily stage threads?
- I forgot the second thing
- but I did come up with a third thing - any US TV coverage?


----------



## cale262

I don't know about the US coverage but I just finished watching my PVR recording from this morning....What an exciting stage three was.... this Giro has real promise to be a great one.


----------



## Bill2

God what a beautiful stage- Amalfi coast is gorgeous! I'm gonna try to go down there this Autumn after tourist season and ride it.


----------



## thechriswebb

Yeah, I'm surprised not to see more chatter. It was a fantastic stage; only in the Giro do you see attacking by the GC contenders in a roleur stage and a breakaway forming with names like Nibali, Wiggins, and Evans. Great victory by Paolini. Great finish by Evans and Hesjedal seems to be out for blood.

The time bonuses are good news for Evans. If he can hold onto them, he is probably the best finisher of the GC guys, flat and uphill. He got 12 seconds back from Wiggins and Nibali today and 4 from Hesjedal.


----------



## nate

Creakyknees said:


> two things:
> - are we just going to use this one thread for the whole Giro? Or go with daily stage threads?
> - I forgot the second thing
> - but I did come up with a third thing - any US TV coverage?


It's on a network called "beIN Sport" that I had never heard of before but apparently focuses mainly on soccer. Carried by Comcast, Dish, Directv, Time Warner, and Verizon FiOS. I know on Verizon it is in some extra sports package with a bunch of other channels I don't want.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

Daily stage threads would help...


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Three - Results*

Sorrento - Marina di Ascea, 222 km

Lots of firewrorks towards the finish today, Ryder Hejsedal (Garmin-Sharp) lit the fuse with a solo attack but it was another team that got the most bang for thier buck - as Katusha put Luca Paolini in pink and propelled three riders into the overall top-ten of the curent GC. Wiggo remains in the cat-seat and Sky (also with three riders in the top-ten) will not be responsible for leading the peloton tomorrow. Nibali and Hesjedal have jumped up the standings and will soon be threatening Wiggo's peace of mind. Evans, Gesink and Scarponi continue to struggle.

*The Current Top-Ten and Favorites on GC*:
1) Luca Paolini (Katusha) 9:04:32
2) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:00:17
3) Rigoberto Uran (Sky)
4) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 0:00:26
5) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0:00:31
6) Valerio Agnoli (Astana)
7) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0:00:34
8) Giampaolo Caruso (Katusha) 0:00:36
9) Yury Trofimov (Katusha)
10) Sergio Henao (Sky) 0:00:37
12) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:42
15) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:00:45
22) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:01:23

*The Jerseys*:
Pink - Luca Paolini (Katusha)
White - Fabio Aru (Astana)
Red - Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
Blue - Wilem Wauters (Vacansoliel-DCM)

*Information and Press*:

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 3 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Paolini wins stage 3 of the Giro d?Italia

Crash Dents Scarponiâ€™s Giro D'Italia Hopes | Cyclingnews.com

Gallery: Giro d?Italia 2013 stage 3

Double Win For Late Giro Debutant Paolini | Cyclingnews.com

Casar Out Of Giro D'Italia With Broken Wrist | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia: Hesjedal Goes On The Offensive At Marina Di Ascea | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 280297

Paolini can't believe it as he solos into The Pink.​
*Stage Four*: Policastro - Serra San Bruno, 246 km

The next stage is the second longest of this year's Giro and takes us the furthest South. Stage Four starts out rather harmlessly with a moderate corsa without much to fear, but ends with a bump followed by a bang. Judgeing from today's stage, one should probably expect Nibali and Hejsedal to take advantage at the finish and attempt to gain more time on Wiggins. Cadel and Gesink must continue to fight to get back in to contention and Scarponi should make a big move here if he is able and he wants a chance at a Giro podium spot - that crash cost him a minute and he cannot afford to lose any more time.

*Stage Four Profile*:
View attachment 280294​
*Stage Four Map*
View attachment 280295​
*Information and Press*:

Road Bike Action Magazine: Cycling News, Product Reviews, Road Bike Test & Features, Race News and Much More!

Giro: Dubbelslag Paolini na razende afdaling | Wieler Revue

Cyclisme - Giro - Paolini : «Comme une classique»

Paolini vandt efter vildt klassementsopgør - Cykling

Cyclisme - Giro - Paolini prend la tête

Giro Stage 3: Paolini Streaks Into Pink - Podium Cafe

Cyclisme - Giro - Bardet et Pinot pas d'accord

Majka tabte tid til favoritterne - Cykling

Cyclisme - Giro - Casar, blessé, abandonne

FEATURES: RACY LANGUAGE: WHEN THE GIRO HITS YOUR EYE LIKE A BIG PIZZA PIE

Casar Out Of Giro D'Italia With Broken Wrist | Cyclingnews.com

Follow the Giro with Live Update Guy | NY Velocity - New York bike racing culture, news and events

Giro D'Italia: Hesjedal Goes On The Offensive At Marina Di Ascea | Cyclingnews.com

Giro striving to be on par with the Tour de France

Weening Seizes Opportunity In Sketchy Marina Di Ascea Final | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - L'étape la plus longue

Marginal Gains Deliver Encouraging Result For Evans At Giro | Cyclingnews.com

Video: RadioShack Leopard At The Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Kangert Fighting The Giro Heat In Aid Of Nibali | Cyclingnews.com

Wegelius: We?ve Gained A Lot Of Morale | Cyclingnews.com

Giro D'Italia: Analysing The Opening Stages | Cyclingnews.com

The Giro, Wiggins And Why You Can't Rule Out Evans | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## robdamanii

Psychological win by Ryder and Vincenzo today. Wiggins has to know that everyone has their sights set on him, and today seemed to prove it.


----------



## dnice

i liked evans's effort today. after failing to respond to the lead men's efforts in the climb, he made a powerful finish and gained 12 seconds that he and the team had lost in the TTT.


----------



## love4himies

robdamanii said:


> Psychological win by Ryder and Vincenzo today. Wiggins has to know that everyone has their sights set on him, and today seemed to prove it.



Hehehe. 

GO RYDER!


----------



## JSR

Nobody can accuse Ryder of being a wheel sucker! But I don't know about the logic of putting in such an effort on stage 3 of a GT.

JSR


----------



## coldash

Scarponi lost a lot of time in that crash on the hairpin near the end (probably too close to the two Blanco riders who went off in front of him). Nibali was curiously quiet and made no real push on the descent. Wiggins appeared to be fairly relaxed. Hesjedal livened things up with a number of pushes and deserved the time bonuses and why was Paolini pointing to that helmet!

I think that Evans, Hesjedal, Nibali and Wiggins will all be happy with the way things turned out today,


----------



## JohnStonebarger

coldash said:


> ... and why was Paolini pointing to that helmet!


I can only assume because Giro is a sponsor and that's their latest, the Air Attack.
Mine just came in the mail. After I swore I'd never pay retail for a helmet. I feel dirty.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Won with head and heart


----------



## flyrunride

This is interesting, they're already possibly trying to chip off time that Wiggins will gain in the ITT. Good move since it can cause sky to panic and might do something wrong or right. I'm liking how the Giro is shaping up.


----------



## thechriswebb

flyrunride said:


> This is interesting, they're already possibly trying to chip off time that Wiggins will gain in the ITT. Good move since it can cause sky to panic and might do something wrong or right. I'm liking how the Giro is shaping up.




Very true. Though there is already some criticism for Hesjedal's tactics today, the Giro is different from the Tour. I'm always leery of telling professional athletes how to race but I thought that Wiggins looked a bit too comfortable through those last kilometers today. Maybe in overall strength, Wiggins is the strongest in the Giro field this year; he is the four star favorite to win for a reason. There are other ways to win the Giro though. By virtue of being the strongest, Wiggins cruised through the Tour last year and ended up on the top step. Evans, Hesjedal, Scarponi, and Nibali have all contested the overall at the Giro before and know how to race it. Wiggins may feel confident that he can just hang on and put minutes into everybody in the time trial but he doesn't need to get too comfortable. By being aggressive at the finish, Evans and Hesjedal put 12 and 8 seconds into Wiggins respectively. Though neither of the two of them are on Wiggins level in the time trial, neither of them are bad at the discipline (and an on-form and motivated Evans can be quite good against the clock). I believe that Wiggins actually isn't that bad of a finisher among the GC favorites so he needs to race a bit. I guarantee that Evans, Hesjedal, and Nibali will not be "sitting in" at the end of stages and as we saw with Purito last year, an entire Giro of being aggressive and finishing stages well ended up making a relatively weak time-trialist a lot more trouble to deal with in the final time trial.


----------



## StillKeen

thechriswebb said:


> Very true. Though there is already some criticism for Hesjedal's tactics today, the Giro is different from the Tour. I'm always leery of telling professional athletes how to race but I thought that Wiggins looked a bit too comfortable through those last kilometers today. Maybe in overall strength, Wiggins is the strongest in the Giro field this year; he is the four star favorite to win for a reason. There are other ways to win the Giro though. By virtue of being the strongest, Wiggins cruised through the Tour last year and ended up on the top step. Evans, Hesjedal, Scarponi, and Nibali have all contested the overall at the Giro before and know how to race it. Wiggins may feel confident that he can just hang on and put minutes into everybody in the time trial but he doesn't need to get too comfortable. By being aggressive at the finish, Evans and Hesjedal put 12 and 8 seconds into Wiggins respectively. Though neither of the two of them are on Wiggins level in the time trial, neither of them are bad at the discipline (and an on-form and motivated Evans can be quite good against the clock). I believe that Wiggins actually isn't that bad of a finisher among the GC favorites so he needs to race a bit. I guarantee that Evans, Hesjedal, and Nibali will not be "sitting in" at the end of stages and as we saw with Purito last year, an entire Giro of being aggressive and finishing stages well ended up making a relatively weak time-trialist a lot more trouble to deal with in the final time trial.


It does strike me as being risky to put all of Wiggan's eggs into the basket that is the ITT. One mistake/mechanical in the ITT and the Giro might be completely out of reach if he rides defensive like today for the rest of the giro. I enjoyed seeing Cadel push for those 12 seconds in today's stage, a little energy in a sprint now, seems easier than pulling 12 actual seconds out of the others in a summit finish in another stage. Good Giro so far.


----------



## tazzmacd

Wiggan's might be strong this year but the Giro can be lost form not responding to the little fights that give the guys some time bonuses. Ryder fought hard today, I think to prove a point that he is not a push over like everybody thinks he is. He gained the 8 second time bonus today. Not sure if Wiggans will do the little fights to get those bonuses, he might sit back for a few days and just think he can cover them in the ITT later on. Certainly is starting to shape up to be an exciting Giro already


----------



## SFTifoso

If Wiggins is 1 minute or more down after the first TT, he will abandon the Giro.


----------



## kbwh

There is maybe a strategic point to Hesjedal's riding too. He knows he's good in the third week, and if he puts the pressure on in the first week his adversaries might become even more tired than they would have been with a TdF-typical stalemate first week.


----------



## ph0enix

nate said:


> It's on a network called "beIN Sport" that I had never heard of before but apparently focuses mainly on soccer. Carried by Comcast, Dish, Directv, Time Warner, and Verizon FiOS. I know on Verizon it is in some extra sports package with a bunch of other channels I don't want.


Yup, my FiOS DVR is set to record anything cycling. I was in shock when I saw that I had a Giro stage to watch. That's a first but I love it!!!


----------



## LostViking

coldash said:


> Scarponi lost a lot of time in that crash on the hairpin near the end (probably too close to the two Blanco riders who went off in front of him). Nibali was curiously quiet and made no real push on the descent. Wiggins appeared to be fairly relaxed. Hesjedal livened things up with a number of pushes and deserved the time bonuses and why was Paolini pointing to that helmet!
> 
> I think that Evans, Hesjedal, Nibali and Wiggins will all be happy with the way things turned out today,


Agreed. Feel a bit sorry for Scarponi as the two Blanco riders messed up, but were able to continue, but he had to wait until a team-mate came by and traded bikes. Huge time loss due to the poor bike handeling skills of others.

But such is raceing, luck plays its part as well.


----------



## tazzmacd

Good Point! I never thought about it from that point of view. This year should be a very good race indeed


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Four - Results*

Policastro - Serra San Bruno, 246 km

The run-in to Serra San Bruno closed an exciting stage which featured lots of rain, a crash by Vincinso Nibali (Astana), Giovanni Visconti (Movistar) re-gaining his blue jersey, the Sky-borgs attempting to reassert monotony on the Peloton (but Wiggo loseing time and his GC 2nd place anyway), Danilo "The Killer" Di Luca (Vini Fantani) reminding everyone that he is in this Giro with an exciting attack at the end, Katusha successfully defending Paolini's Maglia Rosa, and a sprint finish win for Enrico Battaglin (Bardiani Valvole - CSF Inox).

*Current Top of the GC*:
1) Luca Paolini (Katusha) 15:18:51 
2) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:00:17 
3) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 0:00:26 
4) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0:00:31 
5) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0:00:34 
6) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 
7) Giampaolo Caruso (Katusha) 0:00:36 
8) Sergio Henao (Sky) 0:00:37 
9) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:00:39 
10) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:42

*Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink: Luca Paolini (Katusha)
White: Fabio Aru (Astana)
Red: Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
Blue: Giovanni Visconti (Movistar)

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 4 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Giro, Wiggins, what a blow. Battaglin: "Just what I needed. I'd lost my way because of the pressure" - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Battaglin Takes Breakthrough Giro D'Italia Stage Win | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins Loses Ground At Serra San Bruno | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins: Time loss ?partly my own fault?

Saxo Tinkoff: Vi fik Majka sikkert i land - Cykling

Italy's youngsters steal the show, Battaglin: what a sprint finish! - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

*Stage Five*: Cosenza - Matera, 203 km

The Giro switches coasts and takes us to the region of Basilicata on the Ionian for a less-than challenging sprinter's stage. The smart money will be on Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step), but I'm hoping that Elia Viviani (Cannondale) can get the better of the Manxman this time out. Matt Goss (Orica-GreenEdge) must be hungry after being edged out of the last sprint after he set it all in motion. FDJ's Bouhanni is sure to be in the mix again as well.
Hopefully the other GC contenders will continue to attempt to chip away at Wiggins - otherwise we are in for a yawn-fest until the final km.

*Stage Five Profile*:
View attachment 280335​

*Stage Five Map*:
View attachment 280336​
*Where's Basilicata?*:
View attachment 280339​
Goss Hoping To Come Out On Top On Giro's Fifth Stage | Cyclingnews.com

Analysis: Can Sky’s suffocating, controlled style deliver a Giro win?

Team Sky Plays Down Talk Of A Colombian Conspiracy Within Team | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## evs

I was rooting for Di Luca, Oh So close....

He was hammering it home. The course was just a little to long. Good finish in the rain. Made me nervous every time he crossed the white line.


----------



## cq20

It is claimed that Wiggins was caught behind a crash near the end so these provisional rankings _may_ be changed.

edit. or as Lost Viking said :blush2:


----------



## LostViking

evs said:


> I was rooting for Di Luca, Oh So close....


A former Giro Champion should not be taken lightly...thanks for the reminder Danilo.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

Thanks for the intro, but how about a seperate thread? This one will be very tiresome soon...


----------



## L_Johnny

WTF with those motor bikes! Close encounters, many of them, at least 3-4 shown on tv....


----------



## upstateSC-rider

cq20 said:


> It is claimed that Wiggins was caught behind a crash near the end so these provisional rankings _may_ be changed.
> 
> edit. or as Lost Viking said :blush2:


I'm still waiting on the confirmation of a crash, there was no mention of it at all during the CyclingNews text feeds except as speculation on the reason Wiggo slipped back.


----------



## coldash

upstateSC-rider said:


> I'm still waiting on the confirmation of a crash, there was no mention of it at all during the CyclingNews text feeds except as speculation on the reason Wiggo slipped back.


I watched it live and didn't see the crash (if it happened) but I did see a Cannondale rider getting back on his bike after what looked like an off in the last 3 Km. The TV coverage was patchy, so I guess we'll just have to wait for the official verdict.

*Update* Just seen a comment that Wiggins was already gapped at the 3Km, so no 17 seconds back. Only stage 4 and it's looking like a really good Giro.



> “Wiggins was already behind at three kilometers [to go],” said Brocque. “After the last 3km, we had all the time checks thanks to the transponders. We saw who crashed. We had the time at the 3K and finish, and we gave back the time to those that were left behind.”


----------



## StillKeen

Nibali, Hesjedal, Wiggans and Evan's all within 11 seconds of each other after four stages. A good Giro so far.


----------



## cda 455

L_Johnny said:


> WTF with those motor bikes! Close encounters, many of them, at least 3-4 shown on tv....



Do you mean those scooters with the lawnmower engines?!! Excellent question.


They were seriously zigzagging through the riders  !


----------



## cda 455

Forgive my ponderance; A point remotely connected to stage 4:


Is there any rider here who would be upset at finishing 246km in 10 to 12 hours?

Let alone race 246km in 6HRS 15min  !


----------



## LostViking

It's official, Wiggo lost time and the crash had nothing to do with it according to the powers-that-be.

Battaglin Takes Breakthrough Giro D'Italia Stage Win | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggo is in 6th place on the GC.
I suspect the other favorites will try to push him further back before the first ITT.


----------



## DZfan14

This race has been seriously awesome thus far. The Tour has nothing on the Giro racing wise.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

DZfan14 said:


> This race has been seriously awesome thus far. The Tour has nothing on the Giro racing wise.


It has always been the case


----------



## love4himies

It's year end and budget time (because budgets are late this year) at work so I have no time to watch it. :cryin:


----------



## OldChipper

So who the heck are the lame-ass commentators that Bein got for this broadcast? Haven't caught names for either of them but the one guys must be borrowed from Spanish-language football matches... !!!!SCOOOOOOORE!!!!! or that's about how wound up the one guy gets anytime anything unexpected happens. Other times it just sounds like they're chatting with each other rather than trying to make it interested for the viewers. Paul and Phil have their issues, but at least they're entertaining.


----------



## SFTifoso

L_Johnny said:


> WTF with those motor bikes! Close encounters, many of them, at least 3-4 shown on tv....


Those damn motorcycles are pissing me off, and I ain't even riding. We can watch the race with a lengths between them and the riders, they don't need to be up in their face, giving slipstream to some in the process.


----------



## den bakker

Salsa_Lover said:


> It has always been the case


the piano years? seriously?


----------



## kbwh

Tranquillo now.


----------



## roddjbrown

Has anyone seen what happened to Wiggins? I'm beginning to think the Colombian conspiracy theories may have some substance!

Evans looks back in some serious form


----------



## coldash

The end was a real mess. I guess it will take a while to sort that lot out. Sky don't look that great to me and Wiggins seems a bit passive (although, to be fair, I think the same applies to Nibali, so far). By contrast Evans and BMC have been in the mix quite a bit.


----------



## cda 455

Wiggo not in the top 10 anymore  ?


----------



## cda 455

Wiggo not in the top 10 anymore?


Edit: Steephill just updated.


----------



## coldash

cda 455 said:


> Wiggo not in the top 10 anymore  ?


Definitely not in the top 10 on stage 5, but as far as GC is concerned, Gazzetta is showing Wiggins and the other "big" players as having been given the winner's time.


----------



## flyrunride

The sprinters tried so hard to get up front today but it just wasn't a day for sprints.


----------



## jlandry

Wiggo shouldn't have shaved his burns. Look at what happened to Sampson.


----------



## Rashadabd

All I can say is that Uran and Hanao are going to make some team with GC needs (Omega Pharma???) very happy if they leave Sky at the end of the season (skills and points.. yes please). Nibali is still in the hunt as is Ryder. I am excited to see who pulls away as things progress.


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Five - Results*

Cosenza - Matera, 203 km

An otherwise ho-hum stage provided John Degenkolb (Argos-Shimano) with his biggest victory of the season as there proved to be one too many hills for Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) and a crash at the end of the stage disrupted other lead-out trains. Degenkolb got lucky and missed out on the crash and jetted for the line with the likes of Elia Viviani (Cannondale) the only ones able to emrge from the chaos and attempt to chase down Degenkolb - whose lead proved too much in the end. 

Luca Paolini (Katusha) holds the Maglia Rosa for yet another day and the GC remains tranquilo and pretty much unchanged - all among rumours of a Columbian Coup afoot in Sky! Apparently, Sky's press team is working overtime to create media attention around the team to make up for the fact that Sir Wiggo has not been able to nab either the pink jersey or significant time on his GC rivals. Sky is becoming quite the soap-opera.

*The Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Luca Paolini (Katusha) 19:56:39
2) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:00:17
3) Benat Intxausti Elorriaga (Movistar) 0:00:26
4) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0:00:31
5) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0:00:34
6) Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Sky)
7) Giampaolo Caruso (Katusha) 0:00:36
8) Sergio Henao (Sky) 0:00:37
9) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:00:39
10) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:42

*The Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink: Luca Paolini (Katusha)
White: Fabio Aru (Astana)
Red: John Degenkolb (Argos-Shimano)
Blue: Giovanni Visconti (Movistar)

*Information and Press*:

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 5 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Caduta all'ultimo chilometro, A Matera spunta Degenkolb - Notizie Giro d'Italia 2013

Team Sky Plays Down Talk Of A Colombian Conspiracy Within Team | Cyclingnews.com

Hesjedal Breaks Even At Giro D?Italia | Cyclingnews.com

http://www.sporten.dk/cykling/tysk-sejr-efter-vild-af****ning

Nibali Takes Heart From Early Omens At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Six:* Mola di Bari - Margherita di Savoia, 169 km

Another day, another stage, another coast - this time we are on the Adriatic coast in another Sprinter's Stage - if Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) doesn't win this one I'll eat my Peugeot cycling cap! 
I don't expect any major changes in the GC on this stage either - the big-boys will be on cruise-control and resting-up for the mountains to come - so expect a fairly tame stage.
If there is a stage you can miss in this year's Giro, this will likely be the one...unless you're a Cav fan-boy. 

*Stage Six Profile*:
View attachment 280425


*Stage Six Map*:
View attachment 280426


----------



## AdamM

Evans showing good form early on changes things up significantly. Wiggins won't gain nearly the advantage over Evans in the long tt as he'll get over Nibali. On form Evans should be better on the steep ramps than Wiggins. 

Wiggins seems a bit off, but we'll know more after Saturday. Unless he gains three or four minutes over Nibali and a couple over Evans and Ryder I think he's in big trouble. Maybe pack it in save himself for the TDF if he doesn't have a big lead after the TT? 

I like watching Degenkolb race. Looking over your shoulder and seeing Degenkolb charging up might even be scarier than Sagan.


----------



## LostViking

I like the fact that Evans is still in it - I had not expected that given his performances thus far this year - but perhaps he is riding into some form?

Wiggo has not impressed thus far during the Giro but we have to see what the ITT brings - if he can put substantial time into Nibali, Hesjedal and Evans - well then it's a whole new ball-game isn't it?

I have to admit to being a bit of a Viviani fan-boy at the moment - I'd like to see him take a stage - tomorrow's would be great, thank you very much.


----------



## skinewmexico

Announcers sure are quiet about Evans. In stage 3, there was a mention of him about 20k from the finish, then nothing else until Surprise! Evans finishes second. The coverage at the finish is terrible if a guy is off the front.


----------



## LostViking

skinewmexico said:


> Announcers sure are quiet about Evans. In stage 3, there was a mention of him about 20k from the finish, then nothing else until Surprise! Evans finishes second. The coverage at the finish is terrible if a guy is off the front.


Yeah, some of the coverage has been sketchy (RAI feed remember) and some of the commentary has been unintelligible over at BEIN Sports. I suspect Evans is fine with being under the radar at the moment. Sky is catching all the media attention for some not so great reasons.

Too many cameras at the tale-end of the peloton and too few up front - and the moto-riders are becoming too much a part of the story.


----------



## Creakyknees

have I mentioned that I love rai tv and steephill?

Last Kms of Stage 5 and Full On-Demand Broadcast (03:07:03 Italian) — rai

Last Kms of Stage 5 and Full On-Demand Broadcast (2013/giro-d-italia)


----------



## thechriswebb

skinewmexico said:


> Announcers sure are quiet about Evans. In stage 3, there was a mention of him about 20k from the finish, then nothing else until Surprise! Evans finishes second. The coverage at the finish is terrible if a guy is off the front.


I think a lot of people have written him off as over-the-hill. It is still early in the race and he could crack big time but I would like to see him do well. After he won the rainbow jersey, he became one of my favorite riders. When Evans is in really good form, he is almost unbeatable at everything: GC, steep Ardennes style finishes, time trials, and he can probably sprint better than any of the other big GC names. He is an emotional guy though; maybe a little unstable at times, and when something goes wrong he can crash like a house of cards. I hope he has another GT victory in him though.


----------



## Creakyknees

oh man what a finish that was today... had me yelling at the screen and I already knew the outcome!


----------



## Creakyknees

LostViking said:


> Too many cameras at the tale-end of the peloton and too few up front - and the moto-riders are becoming too much a part of the story.


I'm gonna speculate based on zero knowledge, since this is the internet. From watching the rai coverage and listening to the announcers, I think the reason the moto's are at the back so much is, 1) there's always activity going on there, including (2) GC leaders and various well known riders, especially Italians, coming and going. For example today they spent some time watching Cavendish struggle to get back on - it was sad/funny to watch all the other riders refuse to pull at all. 

The other thing, moto's affecting the race... agree... but... it's Italy.


----------



## Creakyknees

also: Degenkolb's stache.

View attachment 280430


----------



## skinewmexico

They could definitely use more cameras on the run in to the finish.

And I thought I was going to have to invent a drinking game for the Giro last night. I was thinking, "chug a beer every time the announcer says proper"! I think that would have taken 3-4 cases of beer though.


----------



## cda 455

skinewmexico said:


> They could definitely use more cameras on the run in to the finish.
> 
> And I thought I was going to have to invent a drinking game for the Giro last night. I was thinking, "chug a beer every time the announcer says proper"! I think that would have taken 3-4 cases of beer though.


Speaking of cameras; The last 20km about every 5 sec the live feed kept freezing up :mad2: !


It appeared like someone kept hitting the pause button on a movie. And, of course, trying the watch the last 5km of the race only tripled the frustration because of how it was unfolding. 

But hey; The live streaming was free so maybe I shouldn't complain. :shrugs:


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Six - Results*

Mola di Bari - Margherita di Savoia, 169 km

Lucky for me, Cavendish won this stage:

"if Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) doesn't win this one I'll eat my Peugeot cycling cap!" - Lost Viking

No need to add more fiber to my diet this time around! Steegmans completed a capable lead-out for Cavendish and Cav did the rest. Elia Viviani (Cannondale) and Matt Goss (Orica-GreenEdge) took second and third respectivly.

Earlier on, Wiggo (Sky) got caught behind another crash (what is he doing so far back?) and for a while it was in question whether Sky would able to get him back up front before the finish - but no worries, he got back to the front and even managed a short pull - so all is good on the Team of Sky. Also, it appears that a certain consideration was afforded the 2012 TdF champion by Hejsedal and the rest of the peloton, who slowed the pace until Wiggo and his catch-up escort had again made contact with the lead group.

Several riders, including footwear fashionista Tyler Phinney (BMC), are fighting fevers and colds - probably aggrivated by the dismal weather in Italy and Europe these days.

No changes of note to the General Classification standings - Paolini gets to get comfortable in pink.

*Current Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Luca Paolini (Katusha) 23:52:42
2) Rigoberto Uran Uran (Col) Sky Procycling 23:52:59
3) Benat Intxausti Elorriaga (Spa) Movistar Team 23:53:08
4) Vincenzo Nibali (Ita) Astana Pro Team 23:53:13
5) Ryder Hesjedal (Can) Garmin-Sharp 23:53:16
6) Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Sky Procycling 23:53:16
7) Giampaolo Caruso (Ita) Katusha 23:53:18
8) Sergio Luis Henao Montoya (Col) Sky Procycling 23:53:19
9) Mauro Santambrogio (Ita) Vini Fantini-Selle Italia 23:53:21
10) Cadel Evans (Aus) BMC Racing Team 23:53:24

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 6 Results | Cyclingnews.com

38. etapesejr til Missilet - Cykling

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 6 As It Happened, Route Maps & Results | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Cavendish, encore lui

Giro D'Italia Shorts: Remembering Weylandt, Crashes And Illnesses, Cobo | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Cavendish : Â«Une journÃ©e particuliÃ¨reÂ»

Sciandri: Time Trial Will Offer First Clear Sign Of Evans' Form | Cyclingnews.com

Video: Phinney On The Giro D'Italia And Shoes | Cyclingnews.com

Cavendish Remembers Weylandt On Giro D'Italia Podium | Cyclingnews.com

Bouhanni Mixes It Up In Giro D'Italia Sprints | Cyclingnews.com

Howard's Giro Over After Sustaining Broken Collarbone In Crash | Cyclingnews.com

Viviani Accepts Fate Against Cavendish | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Seven:* Marina del San Salvo - Pescara, 177 km

Buckle up boys 'cause it's gonna be a bumpy ride. Lots of up and down on this course. I think it will feature a number of breakaway attempts - some more successful than others - before ending in a bunch sprint out of the main field. We can only hope that the good weather of Stage Six carries on into Stage Seven as well.

Elia Viviani (Canondale) will stop playing the part of the bridesmaid and will win this stage - simply because I will it! 

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280507


*Stage Map*:
View attachment 280508


*Information and Press*:
No Day Without Drama For Wiggins At Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Di Luca Stays In The Picture | Cyclingnews.com

Urán Aiming To Take The Pink Jersey In Pescara | Cyclingnews.com

Intxausti Ready To Defend Third Place Overall In Giro | Cyclingnews.com

Giro vandaag: Springplank voor aanvallers | Wieler Revue


----------



## Rashadabd

It is impressive to see Paolini holding on....


----------



## coldash

LostViking said:


> Mola di Bari - Margherita di Savoia, 169 km
> 
> Earlier on, Wiggo (Sky) got caught behind another crash (what is he doing so far back?)


He stopped for a bike change and was catching up when he was stopped by the road-blocking crash (it was chaos). That lost him the best part of a minute and Sky with a bit of help had to TTT back to the peloton. 



> Elia Viviani (Canondale) will stop playing the part of the bridesmaid and will win this stage - simply because I will it!


He is looking good and definitely one for the (maybe not too distant) future.


----------



## Fireform

Sprinter stages = teh boredom.


----------



## Rashadabd

Fireform said:


> Sprinter stages = teh boredom.


I guess it depends on what you are into. If you are crit, bunch sprint fan, then I bet it is exciting to you. I prefer mountain top or challenging finishes in stage races, but my favorites are the one day spring classics. To each his own I say (and that's what's great about cycling, it has all of it).


----------



## Creakyknees

Fireform said:


> Sprinter stages = teh boredom.


Mmm have to disagree in this particular case... that late crash had the potential for massive GC disruption. It was only due to professional courtesy that the Katusha boys didn't drill it and force Sky to empty their legs before tomorrow's tough stage. Who knows, they might not have been able to catch back on at all.


----------



## tober1

Fireform said:


> Sprinter stages = teh boredom.


AMEN! Turned it on with 90km to go. Boring, boring, borinnnnng.....CRASH! finally some excitement! Unfortunately that's what it takes to make the flat ones interesting. The next few days should be great though.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

tober1 said:


> Boring, boring, borinnnnng.....CRASH! finally some excitement!


That's precisely my take on NASCAR...

But luckily for cycling the Art of Sprinting gives another dimension to a flat stage. Unfortunately, we are watching the Alexander Karelin of Sprinting and you know that if Cav is in, it's game over. 

There are also the odd breakaways that stick.


----------



## flyrunride

Ohhh nice one for Cav. Watched it close to the end as expected with sprint stages it ramps up close to the finish. Once Omega group was in front with Cav in position it was pretty much game over. Though when Wiggo was leading the peloton for a bit, it reminded me of when he led the leadout for cav in last years TdF.


----------



## LostViking

Things hotting up on the road to Pescara...this could be a game-changer!


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Seven - Results*

Marina del San Salvo - Pescara, 177 km

Adam Hansen (Lotto-Belisol) took the wet win today.

First Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) flew clear of him on the ascent of the San Silvestro, then Bradley Wiggins (Sky) crashed during the descent on the wet roads and Uran and Henao had to wait for him - Wiggo lost over a minute on the GC! Should Brailsford and Co. have given Uran the green-light to go-go-go? - time will tell. But a dream result for Wiggo's GC rivals no doubt. Wiggo is now 1:27 behind Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) in the GC - too much to make up in one ITT m'thinks. Wiggo has dropped out of the top-ten on GC. They're crying in thier tea and crumpets in Old Blimey today. Uran and Henao have followed thier team captain and also fallen out of the top-ten on GC - seems pretty loyal to me. Some solace for Sir Bradley though - Lance Armstrong is twittering words of support!

Luca Paolini (Katusha) got dropped off the back and lost the Maglia Rosa to Beñat Intxausti (Movistar) today. So Italy will be in mourning today as well - but their Nibali is now within 5 seconds of re-taking the pink jersey - so they will not be in the black for long.

Evans and Gesink are definetly back in contention as well. Two jerseys and happiness abounds in the Movistar team bus no doubt.

*Current Top-Ten GC Standings (and Wiggo)*:
1) Benat Intxausti (Movistar) 
2) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 0:00:05
3) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0:00:08
4) Damiano Caruso (Cannondale) 0:00:10
5) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:00:13
6) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:16
7) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:00:17
8) Ivan Santaromita (BMC) 0:00:19
9) Pieter Weening (Orica-GreenEdge) 0:00:29
10) Robert Kiserlovski (RadioShack Leopard Trek) 0:00:34
23) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:01:32

*Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink: Beñat Intxausti (Movistar)
White: Rafael Majka (Saxo-Tinkoff)
Red: Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
Blue: Giovanni Visconti (Movistar)

*Information and Press*:
Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 7 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Wiggins tabte tid på van(d)vittig sæbe-etape - Cykling

Giro: Hansen wint chaotische rit, tijdverlies Wiggins | Wieler Revue

Video: David Millar On His Giro First Week | Cyclingnews.com

Out from the shadows, Hansen pulls off a stage win for the ages

Cyclisme - Giro - Hansen : «Ma plus belle victoire»

Giro Stage 7: Hansen Triumphant in the Chaos; Wiggins Falters - Podium Cafe

Hansen wins wet, wild stage 7 at Giro dâ€™Italia

Wiggins Slides Down The Pecking Order At Giro D?Italia | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Hansen gagne, Wiggins perd

Giro D'Italia: Evans Moves Up In Overall | Cyclingnews.com

Cyclisme - Giro - Armstrong défend Wiggins sur Twitter

View attachment 280571

Wiggo after a tough day at the office.​
*Stage Eight*: Gabicce Mare - Saltara (ITT), 54.8 km

So, it's come down to this - if Bradley Wiggins cannot blow the doors off of his GC rivals during this 55km time trial - his hopes of winning this year's Giro are pretty much done-and-dusted. Basta!

Giro D'Italia Tech: Bradley Wiggins?s Pinarello Bolide | Cyclingnews.com

Phinneyâ€™s Giro goals: Stage 8 TT, and then finish the race

Giro D'Italia Tech Gallery: Time Trial Gear From Stage 2 | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Profile*:
View attachment 280563​
*Stage Map*:
View attachment 280564​


----------



## cale262

Looked like Wiggo just gave up today...maybe he's hurt?


----------



## evs

Wow, the roads are so tight. They were droppin like flies on the wet roads. Skidding like they were on ice in the corners. One definately needs great bike handling skills on these roads. Good stuff...


----------



## AdamM

> Looked like Wiggo just gave up today...maybe he's hurt?


Agreed. It looked like he was wanting to get off his bike and quit the race. Could all change after tomorrow, but as of right now it doesn't appear his heart is in it. If he doesn't gain really big time in the TT I think he'll pack it in and look to the TDF. 

Evans in great position now.


----------



## LostViking

AdamM said:


> If he doesn't gain really big time in the TT I think he'll pack it in and look to the TDF.


Watch your back Froomie!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Liking how things are shaping up with Nibali, Evans, Hesjedal and Gesink.



LostViking said:


> Watch your back Froomie!


This! Wiggins abandons and then Sky will have a genuine fight on their hands for leadership at the Tour. Definitely could be like 2009, which could animate the race.


----------



## Rashadabd

This race strikes me as Nibali's to lose at this point (though Wiggins could bounce back into contention with a spectacular TT). Nibali really couldn't be in a better position heading into the real climbing stages. Ryder, Cadel, and Gesink, etc. are right there as well with the splits being so margina at the topl. The ITT will separate a bit of the cream from the chaff, but the leaderboard is starting to take shape at the end of the first week. Things should get really interestig from here.


----------



## LostViking

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Liking how things are shaping up with Nibali, Evans, Hesjedal and Gesink.
> 
> Wiggins abandons and then Sky will have a genuine fight on their hands for leadership at the Tour. Definitely could be like 2009, which could animate the race.


Yes indeed. On paper this was always Wiggo's race to lose.
Should he indeed drop out after tomorrow's ITT (or earlier if he is hurt and suspects he will be killed tomorrow) - he will come at the Tour de France with a vengence.
Which is good, because the Tour has never been as exciting as the Giro and needs an infusion of drama ala Armstrong-Contador/Hinault-Lemonde to spice things up.


----------



## Rashadabd

Fellas,

I highly doubt that Sky is going to allow Wiggins to abandon leadership in a grand tour unless he is injured or sick (I haven't heard reports of either being the case yet). We'll see, but I think this is his grand tour to lead this year (Brailsford has made that much clear). Even if he shows poorly here (and maybe specially if he shows poorly here), he is not going to be given the protected role at the TdF. He needs to turn this thing around now...


----------



## cale262

I think Wiggo was mentally defeated a couple days ago and the look on his face today makes me feel pretty secure in that statement...but I'm more than likely wrong


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

cale262 said:


> I think Wiggo was mental defeated a couple days ago and the look on his face today makes me feel pretty secure in that statement...but I'm more than likely wrong


I wouldn't blame him. His run of luck has been spectacular to say the least.


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I highly doubt that Sky is going to allow Wiggins to abandon leadership in a grand tour unless he is injured or sick (I haven't heard reports of either being the case yet). We'll see, but I think this is his grand tour to lead this year (Brailsford has made that much clear). Even if he shows poorly here (and maybe specially if he shows poorly here), he is not going to be given the protected role at the TdF. He needs to turn this thing around now...


So if you're Brailsford and see that Wiggo is clearly out of the running - you let him continue in the Giro and risk injury and GT exhaustion so he is a non-factor at the TdF - or you pull the plug and allow Wiggo to re-charge and bring his A-game to France? I wonder if Brailsford relishes that call?


----------



## love4himies

Things are heating up. I can't wait to watch the highlights tonight. I may even enjoy a beer while doing so.


----------



## love4himies

LostViking said:


> So if you're Brailsford and see that Wiggo is clearly out of the running - you let him continue in the Giro and risk injury and GT exhaustion so he is a non-factor at the TdF - or you pull the plug and allow Wiggo to re-charge and bring his A-game to France? I wonder if Brailsford relishes that call?


If I was the director of that team, I would probably pull him from this tour. It's too much of a risk if he doesn't have a chance of winning this one.

If the team pulls him, I wonder how Froome is going to feel? I can see some real rivalry heating up on that team.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

love4himies said:


> If I was the director of that team, I would probably pull him from this tour. It's too much of a risk if he doesn't have a chance of winning this one.
> 
> If the team pulls him, I wonder how Froome is going to feel? I can see some real rivalry heating up on that team.


I think the rivalry is already real, but now the ground war may kick off in earnest.


----------



## LostViking

And how about this question:

Should Brailsford and Co. have given Uran the green-light to go-go-go?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

LostViking said:


> And how about this question:
> 
> Should Brailsford and Co. have given Uran the green-light to go-go-go?


Well, I guess that would be based on what you know behind the scenes about Wiggins.


----------



## coldash

LostViking said:


> So if you're Brailsford and see that Wiggo is clearly out of the running - you let him continue in the Giro and risk injury and GT exhaustion so he is a non-factor at the TdF - or you pull the plug and allow Wiggo to re-charge and bring his A-game to France? I wonder if Brailsford relishes that call?


I'm not sure that risk injury etc. is/would be the problem. I think I said earlier that Wiggins looked relaxed during the earlier stages. I would revise that to "disconnected". So far, the only real determination that I've seen from him was in the TTT and during the push to re-join the peloton at the end of Stage 5. It's still early days (Stage 6 was a bit of a lottery form many riders; some were just unlucky to hit what looked like oil patches) but the contrast between Nibali's off and Wiggins' was stark. Nibali just jumped back on the bike and got on with it; Wiggins was almost freewheeling and looked in shock.


----------



## coldash

LostViking said:


> And how about this question:
> 
> Should Brailsford and Co. have given Uran the green-light to go-go-go?


IMO, "yes". Sky have been a bit slow to react in the past e.g. riders standing around looking at Wiggin in the 2011 TdF when it was clear that he was out. There should always be a Plan B (and C, D etc) even if it is only to keep the team leader on his toes, or in the case, on his wheels.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

Well, tomorrow will be fascinating to watch unfold. Then we will know more.


----------



## JSR

I think reports of Wiggins's demise are premature. Sure, he's down ~1:30 to the top contenders, but there's plenty of racing left.

I do not blame him for soft pedaling after hitting the deck twice. That can really take the steam out of a rider. He will drill it tomorrow in his specialty and we will have a race on our hands - just has been predicted from the start.

JSR


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote

JSR said:


> I think reports of Wiggins's demise are premature. Sure, he's down ~1:30 to the top contenders, but there's plenty of racing left.
> 
> I do not blame him for soft pedaling after hitting the deck twice. That can really take the steam out of a rider. He will drill it tomorrow in his specialty and we will have a race on our hands - just has been predicted from the start.
> 
> JSR


But Sky were counting on him gaining time in the TTT, holding level through today, and then coming out ahead after the TT before heading to the mountains.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> So if you're Brailsford and see that Wiggo is clearly out of the running - you let him continue in the Giro and risk injury and GT exhaustion so he is a non-factor at the TdF - or you pull the plug and allow Wiggo to re-charge and bring his A-game to France? I wonder if Brailsford relishes that call?


I would say you are looking at it from the wrong perspective because risk isn't really part of the equation. They're not trying to "save" Wiggins for the TdF. From Sky's perspective, Wiggins is supposed to lead the Giro and win it. They're not going to pull him, they're going to push him to deliver on a race that they (and everyone else) viewed as being taylor-made for his skill set. Keep in mind that keeping sponsors happy and grabbing headlines is big business in cycling. If you are Sky, you don't pull him out of this race, when it has been part of the program you put together for him over a period of months unless you absolutley have to. At the end of the day the reality is that if Sky was counting on Wiggins to be team leader for the TdF, he wouldn't be racing the Giro as the captain, just like Froome and Porte (and Contador for Saxo, etc.) aren't. They are Sky's #1 & #2 for the TdF. Froome and Brailsford have been publically indicating this for months and trying to avoid an all out internal war in the process. Now, one could argue that Wiggins is intentionally bagging the Giro because he has a personal axe to grind with Froome and secretly plans to upstage him at the TdF and some probably could see that as plausible, but my guess is Sky won't be pulling him unless he is sick or injured.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> And how about this question:
> 
> Should Brailsford and Co. have given Uran the green-light to go-go-go?


Now that's a question that intrigues me. If Wiggo doesn't have it, I say YES!!!! In my opinion, when the rubber hits the road, it's more important to have a guy in Sky colors on the top step of that podium than it is to keep Mr. Wiggins happy. I'm a team guy though and that's just how I view th world. Others might view it as disrepectful, but I doubt that Uran or Hanoa would... Now the answer to that question changes if you don't think they have the goods to win the overall. If Wiggins is your best option (or only option) then you have to work with what you have and try to find the pressure point that motivates him to be at his best (like right now).


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> So if you're Brailsford and see that Wiggo is clearly out of the running - you let him continue in the Giro and risk injury and GT exhaustion so he is a non-factor at the TdF - or you pull the plug and allow Wiggo to re-charge and bring his A-game to France? I wonder if Brailsford relishes that call?


Here's Brailsford's thoughts:

"Wiggins was seen after the finish icing his right knee. Sky boss Dave Brailsford called Friday’s stage a setback, but said that Wiggins was not injured.

“Bradley’s fine. There’s no physical injury,” he said. “Ultimately, when you have difficult conditions like these and hard racing this type of thing can happen. It’s the Giro. You can have good days and bad days and you have to wait until the end to tot them all up and see where you are.

“It’s a setback, but Brad’s still very much in the hunt. We’ve now got to take each day as it comes, focus on fully recovering tonight and hitting the time trial hard tomorrow. We’ll see where we are tomorrow night and take stock of the situation then.”"

Hansen wins wet, wild stage 7 at Giro d?Italia


----------



## LostViking

cale262 said:


> Looked like Wiggo just gave up today...maybe he's hurt?


Brailsford says only minor cuts and scratches.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> Here's Brailsford's thoughts:
> 
> "Wiggins was seen after the finish icing his right knee. Sky boss Dave Brailsford called Friday’s stage a setback, but said that Wiggins was not injured.
> 
> “Bradley’s fine. There’s no physical injury,” he said. “Ultimately, when you have difficult conditions like these and hard racing this type of thing can happen. It’s the Giro. You can have good days and bad days and you have to wait until the end to tot them all up and see where you are.
> 
> “It’s a setback, but Brad’s still very much in the hunt. We’ve now got to take each day as it comes, focus on fully recovering tonight and hitting the time trial hard tomorrow. We’ll see where we are tomorrow night and take stock of the situation then.”"
> 
> Hansen wins wet, wild stage 7 at Giro d?Italia



Here's more:

Wiggins Slides Down The Pecking Order At Giro D?Italia | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Wow... unexpected result indeed!

I would not write Wiggins down just yet, if he's not injured. He can still bounce back and all riders have a bad day during a GT. Hopefully this was Wiggin's and Nibali has to have his yet.

Agreed with the ones that said that this is Nibali's race to lose now. Was it in his plans to have the Magllia Rosa before hitting the mountains?


----------



## StillKeen

The race got even better for me today. Wiggins is down 1:30, but didn't he pull over 3 mins from all his competition (except Froome) in the TdF TT last year? He's not injured, right?

With any luck we end up with wiggins & Evans up to a minute ahead of Nibali going into the mountains. Nibali will have to attack, hopefully breaking the others and closing them all up again ... A close Giro with a battle right to the end (and not just defensive riding by wiggins after pulling out a huge lead in the TT).

Great giro!!


----------



## coldash

... and another mechanical for Wiggins (looked like a flat) in the TT. The disposal of the bike in this case was a bit less elegant than in the Giro del Trentino


----------



## LostViking

I suspect Sky will soon report Wiggo has an injury from the last stage and cannot continue.


----------



## LostViking

*Stage Eight - Results*

Alex Dowsett (Movistar) won his first GT stage at the Giro today.

Wiggo did well, as did Cadel, but the happiest man in Italy today is Vincenzo Nibali - who pulls on the Maglia Rosa. Hejsedal is probably the least happy as he lost a chunk of time. Former Maglia Rosa Benet Intxausti came in 41st place.

*Top-Ten on GC*:
1) Vincenzo Nibali (Astana) 29:46:57 
2) Cadel Evans (BMC) 0:00:29 
3) Robert Gesink (Blanco) 0:01:15 
4) Bradley Wiggins (Sky) 0:01:16 
5) Michele Scarponi (Lampre-Merida) 0:01:24 
6) Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp) 0:02:05 
7) Sergio Henao (Sky) 0:02:11 
8) Mauro Santambrogio (Vini Fantini-Selle Italia) 0:02:43 
9) Przemyslaw Niemiec (Lampre-Merida) 0:02:44 
10) Rigoberto Uran (Sky) 0:02:49

*The Current Jersey Distribution*:
Pink: Vincenzo Nibali (Astana)
White: Wilco Kelderman (Blanco)
Red: Mark Cavendish (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
Blue: Giovanni Visconti (Movistar) 

Giro D'Italia 2013: Stage 8 Results | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Nine*: Sansepolcro - Firenze, 170 km

Referred to as a "medium mountain stage" - this road trip to Firenze (Florence) will only be an appetizer for the mountains to come after the rest day on Monday. I suspect the top of the GC will ride into Firenze together...after a breakaway artist has taken the stage win. I'm hoping someone like Santambrogio or Henao decide to light things up - but I suspect someone lower on the GC will be allowed to take this stage.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

StillKeen said:


> With any luck we end up with wiggins & Evans up to a minute ahead of Nibali going into the mountains.
> Great giro!!


Nibali has other plans, it looks... 

Italian commentators said Wiggings had a puncture... I wonder if Pinarello is happy with their bikes being regularly tossed away, lol.

EDIT... Funny how now is Nibali on the defensive with the climbing stages to come and Wiggings having to attack on those nasty climbs.


----------



## coldash

Just think where Henao would have been in GC if he hadn't been told to wait for Wiggins on Stage 7.


----------



## AdamM

> Just think where Henao would have been in GC if he hadn't been told to wait for Wiggins on Stage 7.


No doubt a favorite to win the Giro if he had that minute or so back.


----------



## Rashadabd

AdamM said:


> No doubt a favorite to win the Giro if he had that minute or so back.


Which is why I think rumors that he and Uran will be on another team next season have some validity. He's too talented by the 4th or 5th option on a team.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Is it a poor performance for Wiggins in the TT? I think definitely so. After the high of 2012, unlikely that he can bring himself up to that level again ... It will be surprising if he can climb better than he did in last year's TdF.

But there is still a long way to go and quite a bit of it is in the incline direction. So ...  more good racing to come ... and falls too ...


----------



## Cinelli 82220

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> After the high of 2012, unlikely that he can bring himself up to that level again


He'll never be able to equal that year. 
What is worse is that from now on he will be constantly criticised for not doing so.


----------



## Rashadabd

Is it me, or has this thread stopped updating with new posts (and is stuck on page 6)? Is there a way to get that fixed?


----------



## LostViking

I'll ask Coolhand, the moderator, if he can't fix it - I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Coolhand

try hybrid view- its because of how long the tread is.


----------



## Coolhand

Actually both view modes are working for me. Try messing with the "display" drop down and see if that helps.


----------



## LostViking

Coolhand said:


> Actually both view modes are working for me. Try messing with the "display" drop down and see if that helps.


Been there, done that - no improvement.

Tried linear, hybrid and threaded modes - still no joy.


----------



## LostViking

Wierd, I've been on threads with 20 or 30 pages - strange that this one hits 6 and decides it doesn't want to play anymore!


----------



## Coolhand

Want me to start a new thread and move some of the last posts over?


----------

